# Literati



## Erik (Feb 25, 2005)

Anybody play this "Scrabble" type game on Yahoo Games???


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2005)

My daughter and I play, but it has been awhile.  She hasn't had much time on the computer lately.

 Barbara


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes, it's a fun game and really gets the mind working.


----------



## jkath (Feb 26, 2005)

Never heard of it...
but I am a Scrabble fiend!

I need to see this game!

Thanks so much for the info


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 26, 2005)

I play it all the time, I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2005)

It's a great game jkath.  You and I should play sometime.  It was a great way to keep in touch with my daughter, since she is almost 3,000 miles away.  You can talk (type anyway!) while you play.  You can either let others get in on your game, or you can make it a private game.  The only thing I really don't like about it is that they don't have a set number of each letter.  You could get 5 Z's in a game, for instance.  It is a lot of fun though.

 Barbara


----------

